# Season Ender



## BurtonAvenger

Dave told me about this. Posi vibes man back injuries suck.


----------



## boardneub

Wow man, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Chef Jer

Get well. Thankfully it wasn't worse:thumbsup:


----------



## sabatoa

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dave told me about this. Posi vibes man back injuries suck.


Thanks bro. I was really looking forward to our trip to CO this spring. Sucks so hard.


----------



## ilikecoupons

eeeeeeek

get better


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Sorry to hear that man. So glad to hear you will recover. When you are feeling better, and feel like talking about it, please let us know what went wrong. All the best.


----------



## MarshallV82

Sorry to hear the bad news. Hope you have a full recovery!


----------



## sabatoa

ARSENALFAN said:


> Sorry to hear that man. So glad to hear you will recover. When you are feeling better, and feel like talking about it, please let us know what went wrong. All the best.


I'm still in the hospital, fresh dose of Dilaudid for this is a good time. haha

It was warm, 55 degrees or something. The snow wasn't bad though, faster than I expected so we were happy about that.

Dave, Leo and I go though the park once to kind of scope things out. Everything looked like shit and we didn't hit anything on that lap. We came back around on the next lift and for some reason I decided to hit the first jump.

The first mistake was that I seriously misjudged the drop in zone and started off too high. Secondly, I forgot the snow was faster even though it was soft so I doubled down on my stupidity.

So one of my bad habits is coming in on the jumps favoring my heel edge. Sometimes I catch myself, correct it and land the jump. Other times I end up washing out the landing.

Well since the snow was so soft, when I came in hot on my heel edge and ended up kicking my board out from under me and flying parallel to the ground. Since I was going to fast I overshot the transition and landed flat, on my ass/lower back and boom, broke back mountain.

I knew I had to get out of the way but all I could manage to do was roll over on my knees as I groaned in serious agony. I managed to crawl to the edge of the run. Ski patrol gave me the ride of shame on a board and sled down the hill and the ambulance took me right to the hospital.

The thing that really bothered me was that I was afraid of ruining everyone else's day and I kept telling them to go ride off without me. haha


----------



## NWBoarder

That sucks for sure man. Here's to a speedy recovery for you! Remember, at least you lived to ride another day.....even if it will be next season.


----------



## sabatoa

NWBoarder said:


> That sucks for sure man. Here's to a speedy recovery for you! Remember, at least you lived to ride another day.....even if it will be next season.


Hell yeah.

Although my short lived career in the park is now officially over. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ARSENALFAN

sabatoa said:


> I'm still in the hospital, fresh dose of Dilaudid for this is a good time. haha
> 
> It was warm, 55 degrees or something. The snow wasn't bad though, faster than I expected so we were happy about that.
> 
> Dave, Leo and I go though the park once to kind of scope things out. Everything looked like shit and we didn't hit anything on that lap. We came back around on the next lift and for some reason I decided to hit the first jump.
> 
> The first mistake was that I seriously misjudged the drop in zone and started off too high. Secondly, I forgot the snow was faster even though it was soft so I doubled down on my stupidity.
> 
> So one of my bad habits is coming in on the jumps favoring my heel edge. Sometimes I catch myself, correct it and land the jump. Other times I end up washing out the landing.
> 
> Well since the snow was so soft, when I came in hot on my heel edge and ended up kicking my board out from under me and flying parallel to the ground. Since I was going to fast I overshot the transition and landed flat, on my ass/lower back and boom, broke back mountain.
> 
> I knew I had to get out of the way but all I could manage to do was roll over on my knees as I groaned in serious agony. I managed to crawl to the edge of the run. Ski patrol gave me the ride of shame on a board and sled down the hill and the ambulance took me right to the hospital.
> 
> The thing that really bothered me was that I was afraid of ruining everyone else's day and I kept telling them to go ride off without me. haha


"Coming in hot." You thought you were in the cockpit of an F15 Tomcat. Your buddy Iceman should have told you to slow down. In all seriousness, thanks for the explanation and have a speedy recovery!


----------



## sabatoa

ARSENALFAN said:


> "Coming in hot." You thought you were in the cockpit of an F15 Tomcat. Your buddy Iceman should have told you to slow down. In all seriousness, thanks for the explanation and have a speedy recovery!


The kicker is that Leo and I were debating the merits of speed checking on an approach to the jump and I was saying that speed checking wasn't a good habit. 

He let me know I made his case.


----------



## slyder

I hope that your recovery goes well. Sorry to hear about this.

I always take a few laps checking out the features before I hit anything and I start small. 

Again hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion

Sounds pretty bad...Sending positive vibes out your way for a speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

Ouch! Hope it heals well, and hope the drugs continue to be good.

You have just confirmed (as if I needed more confirmation) my fear of overshooting jumps. Especially since I have the same heelside tendency.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Donutz said:


> Ouch! Hope it heals well, and hope the drugs continue to be good.
> 
> You have just confirmed (as if I needed more confirmation) my fear of overshooting jumps. Especially since I have the same heelside tendency.


The trick with over shooting jumps is don't freak out put that landing gear down. Lift the front knee up and let the tail set down first and roll into the landing. If anything try to snap the tail of the board and ride it out or when you hit just slide. Slush kind of negates that, that's what got me last year with my elbow.


----------



## gmore10

man that sucks, im out for the season too and at this point maybe next year too kinda bummer but all that matters is that you live to ride another day. i remember bein in the hospital, had me oxy codin and cottin plus morphine and delluida i was flying pretty high. hope your nurses are pretty bangin mine were . hope they didnt slam a catheter in ya those fuckers suck.


----------



## Ocho

So sorry to hear that!

You and Mrs. Sabatoa are in my thoughts. Heal up fast and well.


----------



## Backcountry

That sucks!
:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## backstop13

No bueno. Get well soon man!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Eh I'm a fan of over shooting vs knuckling. I can 9 out of 10 times ride out an over shoot, but with a knuckle that's a day ender for me.


----------



## dreampow

Hope you recover fully and take it slow. Could have been so much worse.

Park is overrated anyway. If you don't hit the park you eliminate a huge amount of the injury risk.

I may do a few runs if conditions are good, but always take it slow and easy on the first run. 

I prefer pow landings of natural hits, sure this also has some risk but if you scope out the landing area well its like having a foam pit.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

dreampow said:


> Hope you recover fully and take it slow. Could have been so much worse.
> 
> I prefer pow landings of natural hits, sure this also has some risk but if you scope out the landing area well its like having a foam pit.


:thumbsup:



Recover soon and be back stronger than before man.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Heal up soon. Park Jumps have always scared me. 
A little something to brighten you day is on its way.


----------



## hktrdr

Man, sorry to hear that. Best wishes for the recovery - here is to an epic 2013/14 season!


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> ...The thing that really bothered me was that I was afraid of ruining everyone else's day and I kept telling them to go ride off without me. haha


Yeah,.. Like we're the kinds of "douche nozzle" friends that would do that????


We appreciate you worrying about "Our" day while you're on the ground in agony! :laugh: Dude, just gotta accept that some things are more important than the "Ride!!" (...Like making sure you are all right and will be able to ride again, cuz there's nothing more important than the ride,.. Right?)   

I'll second that post and say,.. Here's to 2013/14!!! You'll be waiting on me in the lift again fer shur!!!


----------



## seant46

Although we may not agree on some things, I feel for you man. I also haven't ridden for a while due to injury but a broken back sounds really painful and scary:thumbsdown:. Luckily it wasn't the worst case for your back though, I wish you a full recovery:thumbsup:


----------



## herzogone

Bummer, sorry to hear. I have a constant fear of overshooting jumps and usually knuckle. Something tells me knowing your story is not going to help my progression in jumping.  Take it easy and get well soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z

The irony is that we had initially planned to go over to Cannonsburg for the US Airbag demo tour. But given the shitty weather, and the fact that Leo hadn't got his permission slip signed, we opted to stay local instead of driving 2+ hours, paying extra money for the bag pass + lift pass, etc., just to stand in line with 100 kids to hit one kicker a few times. 

Get better soon man. Maybe you can squeeze in a day or two in April if Boyne is still open. Stick to the groomers and do all your rehab and PT.


----------



## supham

Was this at Holly, PK or some place else?


----------



## sabatoa

supham said:


> Was this at Holly, PK or some place else?


Mt Holly on Saturday.


----------



## stupidmop

Wow. Glad you'll be okay in the long run. I have a buddy who was a serious BMX racer, and he broke his back and no longer can walk. Losing a season sucks, but it's wonderful news you'll be okay for next year.


----------



## sixpoint

sorry for the bad crash. wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## supham

sabatoa said:


> Mt Holly on Saturday.


That stinks. My son and I were commenting on how that was our favorite day this year. Lots of sun, snow was fun...

For reference, I believe this is your crash site:


----------



## Zombaco

Sorry to hear about your injury and your season being over. Good to hear you're able to still walk. Wish ya a fast and healthy recovery!


----------



## sabatoa

supham said:


> That stinks. My son and I were commenting on how that was our favorite day this year. Lots of sun, snow was fun...
> 
> For reference, I believe this is your crash site:


Yeah that looks like it. It sucks, such a small jump. By far not my biggest or scariest. In fact I thought it was bigger than it really was, that was part of my series of mistakes.

It started off such a great day, good skies, good guys and the snow was surprisingly good. I ruined it all.


----------



## david_z

supham said:


> That stinks. My son and I were commenting on how that was our favorite day this year. Lots of sun, snow was fun...
> 
> For reference, I believe this is your crash site:


Yep that was it.


----------



## supham

Thats my 11 year old son. I have tried to resurrect my ski jumping days on my snowboard. Lets just say at 44, I'm now the camera man. 

Let us know if you make it up to Holly to hang out and I'll buy you a get better beer.


----------



## chomps1211

Yeap. That's the sucker!

Gotta tell ya Sabatoa, it was a hell of a shock when we heard you had actually broken your back. When you were transported to ER, we were all thinking, OK badly wrenched back, maybe a slipped or herniated disk. Not that those r nothing but I don't think any of us were even remotely thinking broken spine!!!

It was like getting kicked in the gut when we heard the news!!
I know I was really shaken up thinking you might b out for good!!
I know I've already told you privately how glad I am it wasn't more serious, but I want to say it again here!

I am Very happy and grateful that you are looking at recovering fully!!
All my best to you and your family!!!

Stay Stoked Bro!!!


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Bummer man. I feel like those warm days always get people... myself included. Speedy recovery to ya.


----------



## Varza

Wow, I am so sorry to hear about your accident! But at least you dodged a (huge) bullet there. I hope your recovery fast and as comfortable as it can be!

I've never tried jumps (yes yes, I am noob), but this may have just put me off them for life.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> I broke my back yesterday riding with a bunch of guys from the forum.


Holy shit! Bummer for the season but glad you'll be able to ride again one day!!!

This thread makes me think I made the right decision yesterday. Lake Louise finally has their park setup and my buddy hit the first kicker a few times (probably about 10-15 feet as well). I was tempted but didn't feel right so I just played on the kiddie jumps that have no kicker...

Speedy recovery! Enjoy the drugs! lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Vibes man, scary shit when that happens...my mom lived 24 years as a quad from a spinal cord injury. Glad your prognosis is good.


----------



## timmytard

Glad to hear you're all right, cause ya, you are lucky.:thumbsup:

I shattered my tailbone & cracked a heel bone on an over shoot. When I came out of nappy time, there were all these people everywhere. I didn't really know what happened, but I seemed to be a hit, everybody wanted to talk to me.

Rehab sucks, as you might know.:dunno: This ones even shittier, push yourself harder than you have for anything else, ever.
Also very gratifying when you make it back:eusa_clap:
If it doesn't kill you, it'll only make you stronger.

You'll be 100% again, maybe not by next season, but @ least enough to get out there next season.

It's tough & slow, be determined.
The pow is only sweeter, from here on in.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh I'm a fan of over shooting vs knuckling. I can 9 out of 10 times ride out an over shoot, but with a knuckle that's a day ender for me.


To be fair to Sam, there was no way he was going to get that board back down any. He slipped and slipped hard. Board was more than 90 degrees up in front of him and the jump was only a 10 footer so he wouldn't have had enough time even if he tried. It was doomed from the start.

I honestly was about to laugh at him because I was getting ready to hit the same jump until I saw him. I rode past the kicker and saw/heard that this was no longer a laughing matter. 

Crazy thing is, I was more scared than him initially. Dude is so damn stubborn. I was yelling at him to quit fucking moving. Neck/back injuries necessitate you stay put or you risk further injury.

Anyway, I'm glad you're already discharged Sam. Like I said, don't be bummed about the kicker thing. None of us have to hit the park up and no, you won't be killing our stoke. 99.9% of the stoke comes from riding with you guys alone. The other .01% comes from the fact that I'm even able to be out there riding at all haha.

Also, in terms of speed checking, I was more referring to speed checking the first few attempts so you get to know the jump. Then you can just do your drop zone thing. 

I do what Snowolf said though. I like to speed check at the top rather than change my drop zone. But right now, I still have a mental hurdle that's making me speed check too much.


----------



## sabatoa

timmytard said:


> It's tough & slow, be determined.
> The pow is only sweeter, from here on in.:thumbsup:
> 
> TT


Right on. I will.


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> To be fair to Sam, there was no way he was going to get that board back down any. He slipped and slipped hard. Board was more than 90 degrees up in front of him and the jump was only a 10 footer so he wouldn't have had enough time even if he tried. It was doomed from the start.
> 
> I honestly was about to laugh at him because I was getting ready to hit the same jump until I saw him. I rode past the kicker and saw/heard that this was no longer a laughing matter.
> 
> Crazy thing is, I was more scared than him initially. Dude is so damn stubborn. I was yelling at him to quit fucking moving. Neck/back injuries necessitate you stay put or you risk further injury.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you're already discharged Sam. Like I said, don't be bummed about the kicker thing. None of us have to hit the park up and no, you won't be killing our stoke. 99.9% of the stoke comes from riding with you guys alone. The other .01% comes from the fact that I'm even able to be out there riding at all haha.
> 
> Also, in terms of speed checking, I was more referring to speed checking the first few attempts so you get to know the jump. Then you can just do your drop zone thing.
> 
> I do what Snowolf said though. I like to speed check at the top rather than change my drop zone. But right now, I still have a mental hurdle that's making me speed check too much.


It's funny that *this* is the run I have moments after you and I are debating the damn speed checks. Anything to win an argument hey Leo?


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> It's funny that *this* is the run I have moments after you and I are debating the damn speed checks. Anything to win an argument hey Leo?


:eusa_clap::laugh::laugh::eusa_clap:
Hit you with that Damned Asian KungFu-HooDoo, eh?? :laugh:

Glad to hear you're out the hospital BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

sabatoa said:


> It's funny that *this* is the run I have moments after you and I are debating the damn speed checks. Anything to win an argument hey Leo?


Lol. 

If we were hitting the jumps that BA hits, I wouldn't have debated you. When you're talking about those kinds of distances, you definitely want to stay super clear of the knuckle. Besides, on those you have much more transition and air time to help you out. On 10footers, knuckles won't do much unless you're landing on your head.


----------



## Extremo

Damn Sabatoa, sorry to hear. A lot of us have been there. Heal up and get strong, next season will be here before you know it. And with the money you're saving on day passes you can get something shiny and new to ride next season.


----------



## Leo

Extremo said:


> Damn Sabatoa, sorry to hear. A lot of us have been there. Heal up and get strong, next season will be here before you know it. And with the money you're saving on day passes you can get something shiny and new to ride next season.


He had a season pass unfortunately, but he already got his money back from riding a ton.

He'll be spending money with me at our favorite beer bar instead.


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> He'll be spending money with me at our favorite beer bar instead.


haha, yep.

I keep wavering back and forth between being devastated on missing out on the CO trip with David_Z and Jay29 and thankful that I don't have to come up with another thousand bucks. 

This is my thinking though. Dave says I can get Southwest to credit my airline ticket to another flight, so next season we plan something epic again for March and maybe I can use the credit then. Only this time I won't be a dumbass and break something before the trip.


----------



## t21

glad it was not worse, hope on a speedy recovery and live to ride again next season:thumbsup:


----------



## ThirdManWalking

I broke my L1 vertebra boarding back in March 2012, and I was back riding again in December. What your looking for is a stable fracture with no nerve damage and only a small amount of kyphosis. When you get out of your brace, make sure to do your PT to regain your flexibility and strength. It's been less than a year and other than having the stamina and strength of a first timer again, i could say I'm 100%.

Just thought I'd share a similar story with a happy ending. Somehow I fathered a child in that brace lol. You never know what tomorrow will bring. Keep your head up!


----------



## kri$han

Sorry to read about this, dude. 

I've had the 'ride of shame' before for a shoulder dislocation (I dislocated it, then rode a few mins until I found some ski patrol, then they told me to get a ride down on the stretcher, rather than ride down myself to mitigate the risk of making it worse)

It won't be your last season ever, so focus on getting better, and be back to kill it next year 

BTW: I'm pretty much done in the park, too... maybe some jumps and small kickers, but otherwise I stay in the trees


----------



## TheNorminator

sabatoa said:


> I knew I had to get out of the way but all I could manage to do was roll over on my knees as I groaned in serious agony. *I managed to crawl to the edge of the run*. Ski patrol gave me the ride of shame on a board and sled down the hill and the ambulance took me right to the hospital.
> 
> The thing that really bothered me was that I was afraid of ruining everyone else's day and I kept telling them to go ride off without me. haha


Wow that sucks... Hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.

But holy crap man, you broke your back and still crawled to the edge of the trail? :bowdown: With your board strapped on? I really have to grow some balls...


----------



## david_z

TheNorminator said:


> Wow that sucks... Hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> But holy crap man, you broke your back and still crawled to the edge of the trail? :bowdown: With your board strapped on? I really have to grow some balls...


He tried to stand up several times, too. It was pretty apparent that he was in a lot of pain, but none of us thought he broke anything except maybe a tailbone.


----------



## sabatoa

TheNorminator said:


> Wow that sucks... Hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> But holy crap man, you broke your back and still crawled to the edge of the trail? :bowdown: With your board strapped on? I really have to grow some balls...


Chomps actually took my board off while I was still on my hands and knees under the jump. It was after that I crawled off to the side. Broke ass back and all haha


----------



## sabatoa

david_z said:


> He tried to stand up several times, too. It was pretty apparent that he was in a lot of pain, but none of us thought he broke anything except maybe a tailbone.


Key word "tried" :laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic

Jeezus christ man. Good to hear there won't be any permanent/lasting damage. Like already mentioned though, rehab, rehab, rehab. Sending +vibes your way!


----------



## MistahTaki

Thats some scary shit. Hope you have a speedy recovery. This thread is a good reminder to be careful when I shred A basin next month .


----------



## crash77

Damn dude...your one tough fucker! I'm sorry for the fall, but I'm glad to hear you'll recover and ride again. Posi vibes to you and your family Bro!


----------



## sabatoa

Thanks for the vibes guys. Everything is going good so far and starting tomorrow I can begin light exercising so I'm stoked to get that going.

I don't know if I'd say tough, more like stupid. A stupid ox that doesn't know enough to stay still after being injured.


----------



## Casual

Damn how'd I miss this? Hope you get better fast! How's the recovery coming?

This just reinforces a debate in another thread about doing straight airs of a jump... always always leave off a flat base.

Take it easy bro!


----------



## trapper

Shit sab, this thread makes me want to keep my board ON the snow.


----------



## sabatoa

Casual said:


> Damn how'd I miss this? Hope you get better fast! How's the recovery coming?
> 
> This just reinforces a debate in another thread about doing straight airs of a jump... always always leave off a flat base.
> 
> Take it easy bro!


Well, my goal was to leave off a flat base :laugh:

I'm doing good bro, I'm doing light workouts now, been banging the wife like a drum for the past 4 weeks, life is good. haha

I should be back to normal by this summer.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Shit sab, this thread makes me want to keep my board ON the snow.


nah, just be smart and don't do stupid shit. I should have been fine but I had a momentary lack of judgement and got wrecked. If I didn't promise my wife and kid that I wouldn't hit jumps anymore, I'd be hitting the first kicker I see next year.

But I promised, so I gotta get my air time off hips and rollers now and really that will be enough...until I see Leo and Dave hitting jumps.


----------



## Casual

Good to hear!


----------



## kaborkian

Wow...not a huge one either. Scary to think a "small" jump can go so big wrong.

Tell you what though, there are comments in the thread about "only" a herniated disc. From experience, I would rather have a fractured vertebrae than a herniated disc. I have a herniated L4-L5. No cure, doesn't ever get better. My back hurts every day. Dawn to dawn, including when I sleep. Advil helps, lortab is better, don't let it limit me other than being scared to jump much more than a little.

Friend of mine broke his back, X-ray looks a LOT like yours. He was in a clamshell for 4 months, rehab a couple months after that, and he's all better. 100%.

This may sound odd, but be happy it's a broken bone! The only hard part will be getting strength back in time for next season.

Get well soon!


----------



## Leo

kaborkian said:


> Wow...not a huge one either. Scary to think a "small" jump can go so big wrong.
> 
> Tell you what though, there are comments in the thread about "only" a herniated disc. From experience, I would rather have a fractured vertebrae than a herniated disc. I have a herniated L4-L5. No cure, doesn't ever get better. My back hurts every day. Dawn to dawn, including when I sleep. Advil helps, lortab is better, don't let it limit me other than being scared to jump much more than a little.
> 
> Friend of mine broke his back, X-ray looks a LOT like yours. He was in a clamshell for 4 months, rehab a couple months after that, and he's all better. 100%.
> 
> This may sound odd, but be happy it's a broken bone! The only hard part will be getting strength back in time for next season.
> 
> Get well soon!


Don't ever wish for a spinal fracture in place of a herniated disc.

Spinal fractures above the Lumbar carry a huge risk of paralysis. Herniated discs can cause paralysis, but it's rare.

Pain is treatable, paralysis isn't. 

I don't want either, but forced to choose between the two, I wouldn't gamble with a fracture (especially Sabatoa's burst type) in the C or T regions. I'll take the lumbar hernia.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## trapper

kaborkian said:


> I have a herniated L4-L5. No cure, doesn't ever get better. My back hurts every day. Dawn to dawn, including when I sleep. Advil helps, lortab is better, don't let it limit me other than being scared to jump much more than a little.


How long ago did you herniate these? I herniated the same exact discs several years ago (I want to say it was 6 years) and though I still get pain, I would say they have definitely gotten better over time. For a couple of years I had everyday pain and it eventually started being less persistent to the point that the pain only reoccurs now when I do something to deserve it :laugh:.


----------



## aiidoneus

That sucks .. hope you get better soon. Enjoy the pain meds while they last


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> Don't ever wish for a spinal fracture in place of a herniated disc.
> 
> Spinal fractures above the Lumbar carry a huge risk of paralysis. Herniated discs can cause paralysis, but it's rare.
> 
> Pain is treatable, paralysis isn't.
> 
> I don't want either, but forced to choose between the two, I wouldn't gamble with a fracture (especially Sabatoa's burst type) in the C or T regions. I'll take the lumbar hernia.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, you know first hand how close I came to being stuck in a chair for the rest of my life.


----------



## kaborkian

Leo said:


> Don't ever wish for a spinal fracture in place of a herniated disc.
> 
> Spinal fractures above the Lumbar carry a huge risk of paralysis. Herniated discs can cause paralysis, but it's rare.
> 
> Pain is treatable, paralysis isn't.
> 
> I don't want either, but forced to choose between the two, I wouldn't gamble with a fracture (especially Sabatoa's burst type) in the C or T regions. I'll take the lumbar hernia.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Valid point, and easy to see it my way after the fact...I wasn't considering risk of initial injury.


----------



## kaborkian

trapper said:


> How long ago did you herniate these? I herniated the same exact discs several years ago (I want to say it was 6 years) and though I still get pain, I would say they have definitely gotten better over time. For a couple of years I had everyday pain and it eventually started being less persistent to the point that the pain only reoccurs now when I do something to deserve it :laugh:.


Actually only 1 herniated, between l4 and l5 discs. No clue how long ago, I don't have a specific painful injurtmimcan recall. It's been many years since I've been having pain, diagnosed about 3 years ago with MRI.

I've had a variety of treatments, including bilateral steroid inkejections, PT, pain meds, etc. Most of the time it's just nagging, but flares up when I deserve it


----------



## Leo

And here I am whining about a twice broken hand showing signs of arthritic pain.

Yeesh, you guys have it rough. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## poutanen

Leo said:


> Yeesh, you guys have it rough.


Yeah, I'm sad that my ribcage is sore and I might not make it into a competition on Friday. But I still have probably 10-20 good riding days left THIS YEAR!

When you put it in perspective, life is good. :bowdown:


----------



## Ken2234

sabatoa said:


> The thing that really bothered me was that I was afraid of ruining everyone else's day and I kept telling them to go ride off without me. haha


What a guy!


----------

